# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si te krijoj nje lidhje me adsl e albtelecomit ne LINUX Ubuntu 10.04,

## florieconomy

Pershendetje !

Jam nje fillestare ne perdorimin e Ubuntu Linux. Dua te lidhem me internet me 
albtelecomin, 

Sapo e kam instaluar linuxin, por spo lidhem me internetin, Si te krijoj lidhjen e re ??

Faleminderit !

----------


## francovice

Shpresoj te te ndihmoje.

----------


## florieconomy

Faleminderit shume !

Po per AVAST si mund te instaloj per  LINUXIN UBUNTU !
A eshte Linux Ubuntu me i sigurte se windowsi per viruset ???

----------


## driniluka

lol me si di une nje linux nuk ka nevoje per antivirus.

----------


## neptun

Nuk hapet Ubuntu
Perdor wind, xp. serv. pack 2. Nga rrjeti shkarkova dhe instalova Ubuntu, pas shumë peripetive. Kur instalova, ristartova PC dhe te opcioni UBUNTU klikova duke menduar se po hy ne kete sistem. Por ekrani eshte i zi me keto k4shilla anglisht qe nuk i kuptoj:
GNU GRUB version 2.00-7 ubuntu 4
Minimal BASH-like editing is suppoertade. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhwrw else TABN lists possible device or file completions.
grub_

nuk e di nese dikush ka pase rastin e njejte. pa ju lutem te me tregoni se cka duhet te beje. falemenderit shume.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

@florieconomy: Cilado distro GNU/Linux është teorikisht shumë herë më e sigurt përballë viruseve se sa cilido version i Vindozes. Në praktikë do ta shohësh vetë, pasi të kesh përdorur për ca kohë një GNU/Linux. Praktikisht nuk ka nevojë të mendohesh se cili antivirus të duhet.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

neptun: Ajo që sheh dhe nuk kupton është pjesa që realizon ngarkimin e sistemit. Që zakonisht nuk do të duhej ta shihje. Ka diçka që nuk shkon me instalimin tënd. Më shumë duket sikur nuk e ke përfunduar instalimin. 
Një pyetje: instalimin e bëre nga një Live CD? Nëse jo, do të ishte mirë të përdorje një të tillë, sepse kjo metodë të lejon të konstatosh nëse kompjuteri yt dhe GNU/Linux-i që po përpiqesh të instalosh i shkojnë njëri-tjetrit. Nëse makina e ngarkon sistemin prej një Live CD-je dhe ti e sheh dhe e provon, je një hap më afër drejt instalimit të përhershëm. Nëse ti nuk e ke parë Ubuntu-në të përfunduar dhe funksionale, gjëja e parë që duhet të dyshosh është që nuk e ke kryer instalimin si duhej. 

Përmbledhtas, i mëshoj idesë së instalimit pas një prove paraprake me një Live CD.

----------


## neptun

BB... jam munduar sa ma shkurt te sqaroj. Pa e parë kete pergjigjen tende me siper e parashtrova edhe nje here kete problem (si duket te postimi i fundit e kam gabuar versionin, pra duhet te jete 10.04).. te jem i qarte: e shkarkova nga neti dhe prisnja nga nje ore deri sa perfundonte. pastaj me dilte tabela ku me kerkonte versionin dhe gjuhen si dhe pasvordin. e plotesoja dhe instalohej ne nje partition tjeter ku vete e zgjidhnja. pas perfundimit, nuk hapej.
instalimi i fundit  ka shkuar me mire por jo shqip, se nga shqipja vetvetiu u kthye ne anglisht. tash pas startimit te kopjuterit me del opcioni xp dhe ubuntu. zgjedh ubuntun dhe me dalin ne ekran te zi kater mundesi per nisje te ubuntit. Zgjedh opcionin normal dhe pasi shiriti sillet dy here , perseri dicka e pengon dhe me del ekrani i zi me dy tri fjali te gjata anglsht qe fare s'i kuptoj. edhe opcionet tjera nuk ndihmojne. Me kaq perfundon cdo gje. Mendoj mos po duhet te instaloj edhe dicka  tjeter qe ubuntu te ngjallet apo ta le keshtu?

----------


## BB_ose_bb

neptun,

E kuptoj dëshirën e mirë për ta përshkruar situatën sa më shkurt. Por në raste të tilla pritet më shumë qartësia se sa shkurtësia...  :buzeqeshje: 
Së pari të lehtësojmë vëmendjen nga gjëra që mund t'i shqyrtojë më vonë: gjuha (Shqipja në rastin tënd)  për krejt sistemin mund të ndryshohet kur të të teket, dhe pasi të jetë instaluar Ubuntu-ja. Pra. le të përqendrohemi te instalimi fillimisht.

Unë ende dyshoj nëse e ke instaluar plotësisht. Ti këtë nuk e ripohon këtu. Pra, a e sheh desktopin e Ubuntu-së? A e sheh, në po atë frymë që sheh atë të Vindozes për shembull, me menutë ku mund të zgjedhësh një program e të fillosh të punosh me të. 
Kam frikë se mundet të jesh ngatërruar gjatë shkarkimit, duke shkaktuar fjala vjen instaluesin për instalim nga Interneti. (Këtë po e hamendësoj pa ditur konkretisht në ka Ubuntu një të tillë a jo.) Ndaj edhe i mëshoja idesë që finalizimin e instalimit ta pohoje duke marrë për bazë funksionimin normal të desktopit. Mundet që të kesh instaluar dy ose më shumë versione të Ubuntu-së.

Tani, sipas meje mundësitë që të vazhdojmë përpjekjet janë: 

Ose të sjellësh këtu një foto të asaj që shesh, skenës deri ku shkon historia. 
Ose  të sjellësh saktësisht mesazhin që sheh atje.

Nëse je i lodhur, dhe kjo është e pranueshme, mund të provoje instalimin nga e para, duke mbishkruar krejt ndarjen ku gjendet Ubuntu-ja. Mund të përdorësh prapë një shkarkim nga ubuntu.com, por më mirë është të përdorësh një Live CD që mund të ta huajë dikush, apo ta gjesh në një nga revistat për Linux.

----------


## neptun

Lexoje me kujdes!
Ubuntu eshte instaluar ne te njejtin particion si xp por kur niste pc-ja dalin dy opcione njera mbi tjetren "windows xp dhe posht Ubuntu. kur zgjedh opsionin Ubuntu fillon dhe del kjo pamje e ekranit qe e shkrova me dore: (nga lart deri poshte)
GRUB 4 DOS 0.4.4  2008-10-27, memory:639K/510M, CodeEnd0x42910

Start Installer in normal mode
Start installer in safe graphic mode (only if you have display problems)
Start installer with ACPI , Workarounds (only if you ACPI problems)
Start installer in verbose mode
Reas only (Live CD desktop)
dhe pas klikimit ne opcionin e pare del logoja e ubuntit, sillet shiriti djathtas majtas tri here dhe me del kjo pamje e ekranit:

Loading (pllease wait...
Busy Box v1.10.2 (Ubuntu1:1.10.2-1ubuntu6) build -in shell (ash)
Enter'help' for a list of build -in commands
(inifrans) [13.844702] sd 2:0:0:0 [sdc] Assuming driwe cache: write thhrough [13.850101] sd 2:0;0;0 [sdc] assuming drive cache : write throgh
- (ky kursor dridhet)
pamjet   nuk munda ti vendos ketu.

----------


## driniluka

me mire ndaje hdd ne dy pjese dhe instaloje edhe nje here tjeter ne pjesen e re.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

> Lexoje me kujdes!
> pamjet   nuk munda ti vendos ketu.


Mos u merakos, të lexoj tashmë me kujdes. (Po të qe ndryshe, nuk të përgjigjesha.) 
Nuk mund të kesh në të njëjtën ndarje (particion) dy OS-e të ndryshëm, edhe XP, edhe GNU/Linux. Ndoshta ti e ke fjalën për një copë të hard diskut. Por nejse, dështimi nuk të ka ardhur prej këtij gabimi në shprehje.

Po të vësh re, GRUB-i bën fjalë për nisjen e instaluesit (Installer) dhe, teorikisht të paktën, kjo do të thotë që nuk ka ndodhur instalimi. 

Rruga më e mirë tani do të ishte të harroje sa ke bërë dhe të hidhje në dorë një Live CD të Ubuntu-së. Shkarkoje dhe hidhe në një DVD, ose gjeje të gatshëm. Edhe po nuk qe Ubuntu, por një tjetër distro, mos e humb rastin, mjaft që të jetë e freskët.

P.S. Ndoshta një admin mund të ndihmonte duke e kaluar pjesën që lidhet me instalimin si një temë më vete. Kemi kaq komente që faktikisht jemi jashtë teme këtu.

----------


## neptun

Se eshte i instluar ne te njejtin particion, edhe xp edhe Ubuntu, kjo 100% eshte e sakte sepse e dij sa kapacitet ne diskun C kam pasur me parë   dhe e di  tash sa kam sepse disku ka zene vend me shume. Nga Windows eksplorer (klik me te dj. ne fold. Ubuntu-proporties) lexoj keto te dhena: Location: C:\....Size 10.0 GB (10,744,081,909 bytes).....Size on disk:  10.0 GB (10,744,135,680 bytes)....Contains 23 Files, 12 Folders.... Created Wednesday, January,02,2013, 9:05:37 AM,...Atrbutes...Read-Only eshte ma katror te gjelber........  Kurse ne folderin e windowsit, te i njejti vend nxjerr keto shenime: Location:   C:\....Size1.76 GB (1,8988,009,754 bytes)...Size on disk" 1.60 GB (1,723,672,859 bytes)...Contains:11,796 files, 710 Folders, created Friday, December 21,2012, 5:02:17 ( e kam instaluar vete nga CD-ja e w. xp), atributetet  i ka me katror te zbarzet  . po me habit fakti se Ubuntu ka zene vend 5 Windowsa 10 giga ndaj 1,7  gigave! mos jam gabim?!

Ne disa vende kam lexuar se duhet te jet i instaluar edhe programi Wubi qe e nis Ubuntun, edhe ate e kam instaluar por nuk di, nuk niset.
Kam provuar edhe nga virtual boxi =machine te nis, por nuk po mundem ... E kam pase te instaluar edhe ne particionin tjeter por nuk eshte celur, nuk e di. faji eshte te mosnjohja e gj. angleze, ne shqip nuk kam ku te marr informacion. edhe nje here nese dikush mund te me jap ndonje udhezim , flm.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

> Se eshte i instluar ne te njejtin particion, ... edhe nje here nese dikush mund te me jap ndonje udhezim , flm.


Nuk është instaluar sistemi. Ajo që sheh ti që nga brenda Vindozes janë ato që ke shkarkuar a ku di unë ç'tjetër. Një instalim GNU/Linux-i funksional do të krijonte në hard disk dosje të tillë /boot , /home, etj. Kurse ti sheh vetëm një dosje Ubuntu-properties, sipas asaj që thua.

Jepi një shans vetes dhe shkarko një Live CD or trim, se nuk është ndonjë hata e madhe. Hidhe në një DVD dhe pastaj bëj nisjen e sistemit prej tij. Nuk do të të ndodhë gjë e keqe. Më e shumta do të shohësh një Ubuntu funksionale në makinën tënde. Pas kësaj instalimi përfundimtar, dhe real, i njëmendtë, në disk është punë minutash.

Harroje ç'ke bërë deri tani. Harroje Wubi-n e të tëra. Fshije krejt atë dosje që e kujton për Ubuntu të instaluar. Mos ki frikë se nuk humb asgjë prej instalimit të Windozes.

Më thjesht se kaq nuk ka. Ne mund të harxhojmë edhe njëqind postime të tjera se është apo nuk është i instaluar, se je apo nuk je i sigurt, etj etj dhe akoma do të jesh pa GNU/Linux të instaluar. Në vend që të mundosh veten kot, provo një herë rrugën tjetër.

----------


## neptun

Un nuk po zgjedh asgje.  Nuk di ku ta siguroj Live CD. I kam kerkuar te gjitha dyqanet e Gjilanit, aty nuk ka asgje per Linux. pastaj pc-ja ime nuk e lexon DVD -ne por vetem Cd-ne e zakonshme.Me shkon mendja mos po duhet te ndryshohet dicka ne BIOS. halli mbetet te hulumtoj serbisht/kroatisht ne youtube, ndoshta dicka do te gjej.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

> Un nuk po zgjedh asgje.  Nuk di ku ta siguroj Live CD. I kam kerkuar te gjitha dyqanet e Gjilanit, aty nuk ka asgje per Linux. pastaj pc-ja ime nuk e lexon DVD -ne por vetem Cd-ne e zakonshme.Me shkon mendja mos po duhet te ndryshohet dicka ne BIOS. halli mbetet te hulumtoj serbisht/kroatisht ne youtube, ndoshta dicka do te gjej.


Ah... nuk prish punë. Do ta zgjidhim ndryshe. Atëherë shih në këtë faqe:

http://www.flossk.org/sq/kontakti 

t'u shkruash dhe t'u kërkosh ndihmë. Besoj se kolegët e atjeshëm mund të të dërgojnë një Live CD shumë më shpejt se sa unë. Nëse nuk e bëjnë ata, atëherë më shkruaj në privat dhe do të përpiqem unë të të dërgoj. 

Ndërkohë, mund të shohësh mundësinë që të përdorësh një ide të ngjashme por nga USB, pra me një "USB stick":

http://live.debian.net/

http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-en.html

https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/

----------


## neptun

flm BB.  Çova një mesazh ne flossk.org. Te shoh se a po më pergjigjrn. FLM.

----------


## AltinUkshini

> flm BB.  Çova një mesazh ne flossk.org. Te shoh se a po më pergjigjrn. FLM.


Tung, 

Halili sa na eshte drejtu ne flossk.org edhe u mundova me i ndihmu kshtuqe po i postoj prap te njejtat fjale ketu sikur ne mailing liste.

Sic na tregoj Halili performancat e kompjuterit te tij jane: "procesori ka 1.7 ghz, RAM=512 MB, kurse HDD ka 80 GB i ndare ne tri pjese. D dhe E janë pothuajse të te lira"

Keto specifika nuk jane te mjaftueshme per versionin e ubuntus qe Halili po mundohet ta instolje.
Alternative tjeter e Ubuntu-s por me GUI me te lehte eshte XUBUNTU os *LUBUNTU*

Procedura e instalimit eshte e njejte:
Ktu ma heret i kam bo disa tutoriale per Ubuntu ne shqip
Shpresoj qe te ndihmojne:

Si te krijojme nje Ubuntu Live-CD
(Per versionin e ri te Ubuntus duhesh me perdore DVD se nuk e ze ne CD por ty nuk ta lexon DVDn keshtu qe kjo bie poshte)(Poashtu me qe ty nuk te punon Ubuntu ateher perdore te njejten metode per te djegur kopjen e xubuntu ne nje CD)
Pastaj ndjek keto hapa: Si te instalojme Ubuntu-n

Po qe se nuk ke CD mund te perdoresh USB ne vend te saje!
Si te krijojme nje Ubuntu Live-USB
(Ne bios ne vend se me zgjedh me startu prej CD e zgjedh me startu prej USB)
Me t'mira
Altin Ukshini
http://www.flossk.org

----------


## BB_ose_bb

neptun,

Nuk na shkrojte si përfundoi kjo punë...

----------

